# I could use a GT-R



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

So, if someone wants to give me a GT-R I would appreciate it. Other rides I would take are a 911 turbo S, a 71 hemi cuda, or a 66 427 cobra. Just lemme know where to pick it up.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

A guy at work has an orange and black GT-R........
Oh ,its on a heavily guarded airfield though. lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I know a guy that bought a GT-R for his 16 yo son. Crazy, huh?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a fairly fast motorcycle (like 0-60 in 3.7 seconds) and that's the only car I've ever lost to in a race. Pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I apologize for the post. Didn't go fishing today and am very bored. Nothing good on the tv either.

3.7? I thought them motor bikes were quicker than that. 

I am 42 but if its not too late, I will divorce my parents and let that guy adopt me.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Todd said:


> I apologize for the post. Didn't go fishing today and am very bored. Nothing good on the tv either.
> 
> 3.7? I thought them motor bikes were quicker than that.
> 
> I am 42 but if its not too late, I will divorce my parents and let that guy adopt me.


Yeah, my bike ain't the quickest. It's a bmw


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

I had a SL65 Mercedes that would handle a GT-R I'm pretty sure but if I didn't I still wouldn't want a POS hopped up 350Z. Here's a couple. More of my rides


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't upload but one from my iPad Here's another


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Nice, but not an S and it's a convertable. Ick. What's that red thing? Is that one of them new scions?

Sorry to burst any bubbles, an SL 65 does nothing except get man handled by such a beast. I would give it a 50/50 shot on a stock Z06, depending on driver. 

POS modified 350? Something rich folks say that are mad an auto that cost 100K or more less uterly decimates their centerpiece.

I see you have a fancy boat as your profile photo and would be more than happy to agree with you and apologize if I offended....just take me fishin!


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Shooot I'd rather take one of those new 5.0's... 13 seconds stock


----------

